# Mousasi OWNS the LHW Division



## The_Sandman (Aug 16, 2009)

After destroying Bablu and beating-up Sokoudjou....

Who in the LHW Division is legit-threat to Mousasi and his LHW title? :confused02:

The only guys that StrikeForce has to offer is Mike Whitehead, Kevin Randleman and Scott Lighty . No disrespect to those guys, but come on.... I do not believe that any of those dudes stands even a "punchers-chance," against Mousasi. 

I heard rumors that Dan Henderson might come to StrikeForce :thumbsup:... That would be a huge match-up for StrikeForce if Hendo and Mousasi fought. (_I still think Mousasi would win_) 
But what if Hendo does not come over??? 

What about King Mo??
I heard Mo might debut at Heavyweight, but that does not mean he cannot come to down in weight to face "The Dreamcatcher." That would be a fight for the ages. 

What do *YOU* think?


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

He def owns the strikeforce lightheavyweight division, since he beat Babalu there is no one even borderline top ten left for thim to fight at that weight.


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

I see him v Hendo, and lots of rematches of that sort.
*IF* he were to jump to ufc, Moose might be better off going back to mw though...


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

I DEFINITELY want to see Mousasi vs Hendo, Mousasi vs Randleman, and Mousasi vs King Mo. IMO King Mo shouldn't go near HW.


I'm also really interested in King Mo facing Randleman.

Maybe like...

King Mo vs Randleman

Mousasi vs Hendo

Winner of each fights for the belt? That way we have a bit of a lineup for the belt in an otherwise unstacked division. Whoever loses can face Babalu, then Babalu can face whoever loses title match, that'll set him up for a rematch if he can win both.


----------



## CaliKid925 (Mar 21, 2009)

Hendo would be a good fight and I think Hendo could beat mousassi if Hendo takes him down, have not seen Gegard fight off of his back agaqinst a good fighter yet and both of his losses are by submission meaning that he might not be that great off of the ground, I would pick hendo in that fight but if Mousassi won it would be huge for him.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

CaliKid925 said:


> Hendo would be a good fight and I think Hendo could beat mousassi if Hendo takes him down, have not seen Gegard fight off of his back agaqinst a good fighter yet and both of his losses are by submission meaning that he might not be that great off of the ground, I would pick hendo in that fight but if Mousassi won it would be huge for him.



Mousasi is actually very comfortable off his back. He submitted Kang, a BJJ black belt, with a triangle. He submitted Manhoef with a triangle. He KO'd Souza with a brutal upkick off his back. 

Best of all he kicked Soko in the face off his back and then TRIPPED HIM with his feet off his back! haha

I honestly think Mousasi works "off your back kicks and trips" more than anyone, it's weird.

For the aggressive upkicks and the whacky trip, fast forward to 7:10 of this video:







For crazy upkick KO, watch 2:11 of this video:


----------



## The_Sandman (Aug 16, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> I DEFINITELY want to see Mousasi vs Hendo, Mousasi vs Randleman, and Mousasi vs King Mo. IMO King Mo shouldn't go near HW.
> 
> 
> I'm also really interested in King Mo facing Randleman.
> ...


Wow. Your all over the place with this.

Fedor/Hendo?? :confused02:
Mo/Randleman?? 

You really think Randleman is a legit threat? :fight02:


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

Hendo would take him


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

The_Sandman said:


> Wow. Your all over the place with this.
> 
> Fedor/Hendo?? :confused02:
> Mo/Randleman??
> ...


oh god, lmfao, not Fedor. Typo.

Mousasi/Hendo
Mo/Randleman

winners fight, ie King Mo and Mousasi end up fighting. :thumb02:


----------



## Jimdon (Aug 27, 2008)

I'm glad Strikeforce is starting to attract some decent fighters, but it saddens me to see guys like Mousasi, Fedor and Shields with no decent competition. 
King Mo is not ready to fight mousasi, Randleman hasn't been relevant in years, and who knows whats going on with Hendo.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Jimdon said:


> I'm glad Strikeforce is starting to attract some decent fighters, but it saddens me to see guys like Mousasi, Fedor and Shields with no decent competition.
> King Mo is not ready to fight mousasi, Randleman hasn't been relevant in years, and who knows whats going on with Hendo.


I agree with this. Its actually pretty funny to me that people are acting like fights with Randleman (who has lost nine of his last twelve fights) and King Mo (who has only had five fights and hasnt fought anyone halfway decent) are exciting match ups. Hendo isnt signed with anyone at the moment, but a match up between him and Mousasi would be exciting, but they will be right back in the same position with zero credible opponents after that fight.


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

Gerard and Fedor will own their divisions for a long time. I don't think that Henderson is capable of beating Gerard. Mousasi is getting better and better and Henderson is old to handle this new generation.


----------



## The_Sandman (Aug 16, 2009)

The_Senator said:


> Gerard and Fedor will own their divisions for a long time. I don't think that Henderson is capable of beating Gerard. Mousasi is getting better and better and Henderson is old to handle this new generation.


I agree. 

Mousasi would beat Henderson in a highly entertaining fight. :thumbsup:


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Damn I really wish Strikeforce would sign Henderson, Khalidov or Lombard.


----------



## TERMINATOR (Jul 6, 2008)

Hendo would own mw or lhw division if he comes to strikeforce....Yes even mousasi.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

TERMINATOR said:


> Hendo would own mw or lhw division if he comes to strikeforce....Yes even mousasi.



I think Shields is a nightmare matchup for Henderson. By which way do you think Mousasi is beat by Hendo?


----------



## Chileandude (Jan 17, 2008)

khoveraki said:


> I think Shields is a nightmare matchup for Henderson. By which way do you think Mousasi is beat by Hendo?


So you think Shields is able to get Henderson down?


----------



## TERMINATOR (Jul 6, 2008)

khoveraki said:


> I think Shields is a nightmare matchup for Henderson. By which way do you think Mousasi is beat by Hendo?


Sheilds vs Hendo? Come on know lets be serious. For shields to do anything to Hendo he would have to get him doen and out muscle him. Not going to happen. ONe over hand right to mousasi and goodnight. Not saying that would be easy since mousasi is so quick. ONce this thing went to the ground I see Hendo taking over. Only time will tell.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Chileandude said:


> So you think Shields is able to get Henderson down?


I really don't know, but I want to say yeah he could and consistently. He'd have to.



TERMINATOR said:


> Sheilds vs Hendo? Come on know lets be serious. For shields to do anything to Hendo he would have to get him doen and out muscle him. Not going to happen. ONe over hand right to mousasi and goodnight. Not saying that would be easy since mousasi is so quick. ONce this thing went to the ground I see Hendo taking over. Only time will tell.


Yeah right, there's absolutely no way Hendo is going to get the best of Mousasi standing. That's a joke. Mousasi's standup is worlds above Henderson's.

I definitely think Hendo can get Mousasi down but then what? Probably fall into a triangle or get upkicked to death.


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

Hendo vs. Shields lol are you freaking serious?


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

cabby said:


> Hendo vs. Shields lol are you freaking serious?



An ungassable wrestler would be a bad matchup for Henderson IMO. If he didn't finish Shields by rd 2 it could end bad for Hendo.


----------



## vaj3000 (Dec 28, 2008)

CaliKid925 said:


> Hendo would be a good fight and I think Hendo could beat mousassi if Hendo takes him down, have not seen Gegard fight off of his back agaqinst a good fighter yet and both of his losses are by submission meaning that he might not be that great off of the ground, I would pick hendo in that fight but if Mousassi won it would be huge for him.


Mousassi is damn good off his back, he won a tourny based on his ability to fight off his back!


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

khoveraki said:


> An ungassable wrestler would be a bad matchup for Henderson IMO. If he didn't finish Shields by rd 2 it could end bad for Hendo.


I actually have to agree here. Shields has already shown as well that he can find his way around strong and creative strikers and take the fight down. I.E. Lawler, Daley, Condit


Hendos GNP is sick but Shields's JJ is nasty. I'd love to see this.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> I really don't know, but I want to say yeah he could and consistently. He'd have to.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 wow, shields over hendo... he struggled with Mayhem, but he is gonna outmuscle and control hendo for 3 rounds on the ground?? Who has done that again?? Oh yea.. nobody, but now a true WW is gonna do it to him?? Standing, Hendo has the KO power, Shields doesnt, flat out, Hendo is a beast in the clinch and will keep it standing and ruin it, i would be willing w/e amount of $ you would foolishly put on Shields if this match ever happens. Shields would do well to vacate that title if Hendo comes to strikeforce 

I think most of you are underestimating Hendo's strength, he is stronger then most LHWs nevermind a WW that moved up to MW... Such a bad matchup for Shields, esp with the looming right hand waiting anytime they are standing.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

J.P. said:


> I actually have to agree here. Shields has already shown as well that he can find his way around strong and creative strikers and take the fight down. I.E. Lawler, Daley, Condit
> 
> 
> Hendos GNP is sick but Shields's JJ is nasty. I'd love to see this.


Thanks, I really think it's a good matchup. 



alizio said:


> wow, shields over hendo... *he struggled with Mayhem, but he is gonna outmuscle and control hendo for 3 rounds on the ground?? *Who has done that again?? Oh yea.. nobody, but now a true WW is gonna do it to him?? Standing, Hendo has the KO power, Shields doesnt, flat out, Hendo is a beast in the clinch and will keep it standing and ruin it, i would be willing w/e amount of $ you would foolishly put on Shields if this match ever happens. Shields would do well to vacate that title if Hendo comes to strikeforce
> 
> I think most of you are underestimating Hendo's strength, he is stronger then most LHWs nevermind a WW that moved up to MW... Such a bad matchup for Shields, esp with the looming right hand waiting anytime they are standing.


This is the worst kind of MMA math ever. Mayhem was totally game and is an extremely hard opponent for anyone, especially a ground guy. And he basically got tooled for five rounds, Shields took no damage. 

That huge right only works on stupid fighters btw.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> Thanks, I really think it's a good matchup.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 not really MMA math when nobody ever controls Hendo on the ground and your saying a guy that can basically only win that way but is really a weight class below him, less strong and not as good a wrestler is going to UD him?? Hendo invented the wrestling UD i find it highly unlikely that its going to happen to him. He could gas and get subbed i guess, thats the only way i see Hendo losing this match, its such a good matchup for him.

Sheilds took no damage except he was saved by the bell from being choked out huh??

Bottom line to me is Hendo will use the gorilla grip and get the takedowns, Shields wont be able to takedown Hendo and Hendo will likely get the UD or maybe get lucky standing and get a KO.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

alizio said:


> not really MMA math when nobody ever controls Hendo on the ground and your saying a guy that can basically only win that way but is really a weight class below him, less strong and not as good a wrestler is going to UD him?? Hendo invented the wrestling UD i find it highly unlikely that its going to happen to him. He could gas and get subbed i guess, thats the only way i see Hendo losing this match, its such a good matchup for him.
> 
> .


Anderson Silva submitted Dan on the ground in the second. And remember though, nobody controls Shields on the ground either. He controls everyone.

As far as weight classes.... that can be solved at a catchweight.

Meh, it would be a worthless victory if Jake was to win, I'm sure we'd hear the "Dan is over the hill" argument if this ever occured anyway from the Jake Shields naysayers. (not you in particular)

Also Shields allowed the choke to be sunk because the 10 second clap chimed in and he relaxed.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

J.P. said:


> Anderson Silva submitted Dan on the ground in the second. And remember though, nobody controls Shields on the ground either. He controls everyone.
> 
> As far as weight classes.... that can be solved at a catchweight.
> 
> ...


 im not talking about a catchweight fight, Shields has the MW title, why would the fight ever be considered for catchweight?? Like i said, vacate or Dan is gonna take it 

I think Dan will decide where this fight would take place, he doesnt urgently need it on the ground with Shields and he typically has trouble with guys with great standup. I said he could gas and get tapped, but thats the only way i see him losing. I just think the experience and strength will come into play and that Dan could put Jake on the cage and work the dirty boxing clinch, takedowns make it a boring slow fight and get the UD. jmo obv, i dont think Shields has proven to be a legit MW yet nevermind a champion, Dan can go 5 rounds im not really worried about it more worried about his focus but i have a feeling whenever he does sign he will come out with something to prove, would be a great fight to see but like Couture says, you really dont want to get in a wrestling match with Dan Henderson esp if you are a bit undersized, i dont see it ending well.

enuff thread highjacking by me tho. Dan vs Gerard is far more interesting to me then Dan vs Shields anyways.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

alizio said:


> im not talking about a catchweight fight, Shields has the MW title, why would the fight ever be considered for catchweight?? Like i said, vacate or Dan is gonna take it


I think it would actually be a good fight. Shields has had fights with some pretty good middleweights. He has a win over Yushin Okami (i think it was at 175lbs though), Robbie Lawlor, and Mayhem. Mayhem has a sick ground game, Jacare didnt control him half as well as Shields did on the ground. I think that Shields could get this to the ground and while I doubt he could completely control Hendo on the mat at first, I could def see him wearing Hendo out over a five round fight. Hendo is getting old and Shields keeps a pretty hard and consistent pace on the ground. Of course, this all hinges on whether or not Shields could get this fight down, which I think would be the deciding factor of the fight considering how poor of stand up Shields has.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

alizio said:


> im not talking about a catchweight fight, Shields has the MW title, why would the fight ever be considered for catchweight?? Like i said, vacate or Dan is gonna take it
> 
> I think Dan will decide where this fight would take place, he doesnt urgently need it on the ground with Shields and he typically has trouble with guys with great standup. I said he could gas and get tapped, but thats the only way i see him losing. I just think the experience and strength will come into play and that Dan could put Jake on the cage and work the dirty boxing clinch, takedowns make it a boring slow fight and get the UD. jmo obv, i dont think Shields has proven to be a legit MW yet nevermind a champion, Dan can go 5 rounds im not really worried about it more worried about his focus but i have a feeling whenever he does sign he will come out with something to prove, would be a great fight to see but like Couture says, you really dont want to get in a wrestling match with Dan Henderson esp if you are a bit undersized, i dont see it ending well.
> 
> enuff thread highjacking by me tho. Dan vs Gerard is far more interesting to me then Dan vs Shields anyways.


Jake doesn't strike against world class strikers, he takes them down and submits them. That is different than having trouble. He was able to disarm and submit both Daley and Lawler who are legitimate and deadly strikers. 

Same gameplan would be used with any other boxers, kick boxers, or MT fighters whether their name is Hendo or not.

And at MW would be fine he ain't about to lose the strap anytime soon.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

J.P. said:


> Jake doesn't strike against world class strikers, he takes them down and submits them. That is different than having trouble. He was able to disarm and submit both Daley and Lawler who are legitimate and deadly strikers.
> 
> Same gameplan would be used with any other boxers, kick boxers, or MT fighters whether their name is Hendo or not.
> 
> And at MW would be fine he ain't about to lose the strap anytime soon.


 i was referring to Dan. Typically when Henderson has trouble it's with guys with great stand up but i think we all agree Dan has the advantage on the feet here aswell as in the clinch?? Im just banking on Jake not being able to take Dan down consistently and every second standing will be an advantage for Dan. If Jake can get Dan Henderson down and control him or submit him i will be stunned and i'd be willing to part with some $ banking against that happening.


----------



## The_Sandman (Aug 16, 2009)

Shields is good... but come on... 
To beat a Dan Henderson??? :confused02:

Hendo would destroy Shields. Shields would have to take the fight to the ground to even stand a chance. Henderson is dangereous on the ground. YES, Anderson Silva made Henderson "tap" after a good scuffle...but Jake Shields is NO Anderson Silva.

If the fight got to the ground, I think Henderson would give Shields a run for his money. If the fight stays standing up(_which we know it will not_), then Shields is a "dead-man."

Considering Henderson's age and all the wars....

If this fight were to happen, I think it would have to happen by the end of 2011. 

I think Henderson still has a little "Juice," to beat Shields. However, the longer time passes, and the longer Henderson stays out of the game.... the better chance Shields has.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

The_Sandman said:


> *YES, Anderson Silva made Henderson "tap" after a good scuffle...but Jake Shields is NO Anderson Silva.*
> .



Whoa, don't think for even A SECOND that Silva would be able to submit or control Shields on the ground. Silva's a relative new comer to the ground game, and Shields would control him on the ground all the way to the bank.

Obviously in the standup it'd look like Silva was beating a small child.

But Shields never gasses and if he got Hendo down, there's not a doubt in my mind that he'd control him.

edit: This thread is definitely about Mousasi, so let's keep it that way! :thumbsup:

IMO Mousasi should make a small cut and take Shield's lunch money, then move back to 205.


----------



## Belfort (Aug 4, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> IMO Mousasi should make a small cut and take Shield's lunch money, then move back to 205.


Love that idea ^ and even though he didn't wanna go back to 185 he might have to because of lack of talent at 205 in SF right now.

On the off topic note though i have to say if Sheilds vs Hendo happend i would actually put my money on Hendo and i'm not a fan of him at all. I think i just agreed with alizio by writing that... i feel dirty :eek02:


----------



## The_Sandman (Aug 16, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> Whoa, don't think for even A SECOND that Silva would be able to submit or control Shields on the ground. *Silva's a relative new comer to the ground game*, and Shields would control him on the ground all the way to the bank.


Relative new comer?? Shields would control him??

I do not think so, my friend. :sarcastic12:

Silva would destroy Shields. All those other dudes thought they could beat Anderson Silva, ended up :sarcastic05:


----------



## The_Sandman (Aug 16, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> edit: This thread is definitely about Mousasi, so let's keep it that way! :thumbsup:
> 
> IMO Mousasi should make a small cut and take Shield's lunch money, then move back to 205.


That, I agree with you on. :thumb02:


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

The_Sandman said:


> Relative new comer?? Shields would control him??
> 
> I do not think so, my friend. :sarcastic12:
> 
> Silva would destroy Shields. All those other dudes thought they could beat Anderson Silva, ended up :sarcastic05:



Seriously tho Silva's groundgame JUST recently developed (he just received his black belt from Nog) and he still looks uncomfortable on his back. Look how flat and helpless he was against Lutter on his back, it looks like he's lost. Silva would probably TKO him before it ever got to that point tho.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> Seriously tho Silva's groundgame JUST recently developed (he just received his black belt from Nog) and he still looks uncomfortable on his back. Look how flat and helpless he was against Lutter on his back, it looks like he's lost. Silva would probably TKO him before it ever got to that point tho.


 ppl always point to that fight... and never mention the part of the triangle choke + maybe the deadliest bottom elbows in the game with his lanky arms. He looked pretty comfortable choking him out and dropping 7 elbows on the top of his head imo + lutter isnt some scrub ppl make him out to be, dude has a real ground game, he just needs to dedicate himself more to training.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

alizio said:


> ppl always point to that fight... and never mention the part of the triangle choke + maybe the deadliest bottom elbows in the game with his lanky arms. He looked pretty comfortable choking him out and dropping 7 elbows on the top of his head imo + lutter isnt some scrub ppl make him out to be, dude has a real ground game, he just needs to dedicate himself more to training.



The triangle choke is a great example, thanks. He had NO clue how to seal it in right against a skilled guy. He didn't try to posture to his side to create the angle and close the gap, he didn't know how to get Lutter's elbow over, and he tried really hard to pull his head down and finish it when it was clear there was no way to finish it there. The elbows seemed more like an annoyance to Lutter, I think he just gave up on himself in that fight.


----------



## The_Sandman (Aug 16, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> The triangle choke is a great example, thanks. He had NO clue how to seal it in right against a skilled guy. He didn't try to posture to his side to create the angle and close the gap, he didn't know how to get Lutter's elbow over, and he tried really hard to pull his head down and finish it when it was clear there was no way to finish it there.


No doubt, Silva struggled and couldn't finish the fight with a proper "Triangle-Choke." But at the end of the day, Silva, still won (_and on the ground_). 

After that performance on the ground.... peeps were hungry to see him "FALL" against Dan Henderson. Everyone knows that Henderson's ground-game is dangereous.... yet, Silva, who was supposed to be taken to the ground and beaten... ended up beating Henderson at his own game.

Anyone who takes Silva to the ground is going to have trouble. I am not saying they cannot win, but come on... Anderson Silva is not your typical MMA fighter. It's been proven.


----------



## mtt_c (Jun 15, 2008)

moussasi vs. hendo would be good until the 3rd round when hendo would stop being hendo, and fight like a 39 well-worn fighter.

whitehead and randleman aren't even close to his class right now. whitehead would look like a slow punching bag and RAndleman lost his athleticism 4-5 years ago???he's what 41???

The organization should go to the four corners of the world to find fighters to showcase this guy...it's a waste to have him fight bobos for 4 or 5 fights, he'll get bored and moved to the ufc.

Jake shields is a small, weaker version of a 185 lber. he really couldn't do anything more than wrestle Miller and it made for an unimpressive fight...his standup is nonexistent and he couldn't do more than pat Miller when holding him down. i think he should go back down to 170.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Wait a minute!*

Ok, you underestimate Henderson, he would fight hard until the end of the match, whether that be stopped or go until the round ends!


----------



## oakmantex (Oct 13, 2009)

mtt_c said:


> moussasi vs. hendo would be good until the 3rd round when hendo would stop being hendo, and fight like a 39 well-worn fighter.
> 
> whitehead and randleman aren't even close to his class right now. whitehead would look like a slow punching bag and RAndleman lost his athleticism 4-5 years ago???he's what 41???
> 
> ...


Shields would be KING KONG in the Strikeforce welterweight division, he went up 15lbs for tougher, more highly ranked opponents.
I agree, and so does Shields that WW is his best weight. But "Jacare" a real middleweight and a mutiple time BJJ and sub grappling champ looked just the same against Mayhem, dude is a good DEFENSIVE sub fighter.
Shields still won 4 rounds to one 49-46. 
I like the fact that GSP is saying Shields would be a dream fight, I think it would, and Shields could fight at his natural weight.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Monster Comparisons*

If Shields is the King Kong of the welterweight division then Mousasi is the Godzilla of the lightheavyweight division!


----------



## oakmantex (Oct 13, 2009)

Chileandude said:


> So you think Shields is able to get Henderson down?


Yes, Shields would get Hendo down and he is a bad match up with Shields. Hendo is one of my all time favorites, but "styles make fights" and Shields grappling, not wrestling, grappling which is a combination of BJJ/judo/wrestling is made for Strikers and traditional wrestlers.
Shields takes this match up with Hendo. 
I predicted Jake would sub Robbie and I said it would "most likely go to decision" with Shields getting the UD against Miller. Based on Styles, Again Shields beats strikers and traditional wrestlers, he will beat most grapplers, I think he beats Jacare with MMA experience. Jacare has one win over a name fighter a decision win over Miller, but has fought mostly low level MMA fighters.  A smart way to learn, when you think of Marcello 0-1.


----------



## The_Sandman (Aug 16, 2009)

mtt_c said:


> moussasi vs. hendo would be good until the 3rd round when hendo would stop being hendo, and fight like a 39 well-worn fighter.


LOL!!!

That is true. :thumbsup:


----------

